

Ask HN: What are the best blogs/resources on AI/ML/Robotics? - rayalez

Hi! What are the best blogs, websites, courses, channels, etc, about Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning, and Robotics that you know about?<p>(I am mostly interested in blogs, but if you have other good things to recommend - please do)
======
mindcrime
[http://machinelearning.reddit.com](http://machinelearning.reddit.com)

[http://www.metaoptimize.com/qa](http://www.metaoptimize.com/qa)

[http://www.kurzweilai.net/](http://www.kurzweilai.net/)

[http://artificial.reddit.com](http://artificial.reddit.com)

[http://semanticweb.reddit.com](http://semanticweb.reddit.com)

[http://stats.stackexchange.com](http://stats.stackexchange.com)

[http://answers.semanticweb.com/](http://answers.semanticweb.com/)

[http://jmlr.org/](http://jmlr.org/)

[http://mloss.org](http://mloss.org)

[http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning](http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning)

[http://www.datatau.com](http://www.datatau.com)

[http://planetrdf.com/](http://planetrdf.com/)

